# Dinner tonight, Greek chicken w/potatoes



## Sedagive (Jun 24, 2008)

This was the first time I made this and it turned out very well. I marinated chicken breasts in equal parts lemon juice and olive oil, plus lemon zest, salt, white pepper, a tablespoon of dried oregano and some granulated garlic, overnight in a ziplock bag. After I took the chicken out of the bag, I put the potatoes in there and coated them with the marinade. Everything into pans, covered, for 45 minutes, then uncovered for 45 minutes at 375 degrees (these were huge breasts). You can see in the photo how juicy the chicken was. I will make this again.


----------



## deelady (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks very tasty! I love when potatoes get nice and brown like that! Plus Greek chicken is my all time fav!


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks yummy. Will try. Thanks.


----------



## zzrdvark (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good. Great choice of seasonings.


----------



## Spicy (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Work


----------



## Calya (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks so good! I love Greek food.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks absolutely delicious!!

Can you estimate your marinade amounts versus pounds of chicken?


----------



## Sedagive (Aug 3, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Looks absolutely delicious!!
> 
> Can you estimate your marinade amounts versus pounds of chicken?


 
I had 6 breasts and they were some of the biggest I've ever seen.  I got them at Costco.  If I had to guess, I would say 4 to 5 pounds.  I used a half cup of olive oil, a half cup of lemon juice plus the zest, about one and a half tablespoons of oregano, a teaspoon of white pepper.  I salted the potatoes and chicken just before I put everything in the oven.  You'll definitely want to cut back on the cooking time if the chicken pieces are smaller than mine.  Hope this helps.


----------



## David Cottrell (Aug 4, 2008)

Chicken looks mighty fine Sedagive - I copied and saved the recipe.


----------



## petey (Aug 4, 2008)

Those breast are looking good!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks mighty tasty and easy. I bet they'd be good grilled too, so I wouldn't have to turn the oven on.
Thanks for the pics. I'm not good envisioning recipes, so they help alot. Especially with presentation.
​


----------

